# Sponge attacking polyps



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My yellow polyps are being overrun (in just one day!) by a yellow sponge (ironically enough).

Who would have thought something so simple could be so aggressive? After that wonderment subsided I figured I need to do something, but what?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It is actually a long interesting story here. The sponge came from an original sponge that I couldn't keep alive (got covered in cyanobacteria, long time ago). Well, the decorator crab I had could keep it alive! Long after the passing of this crab, it appears that the sponge is having revenge!

All well and good.... how do I kill it?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

If it's a true sponge(not a trunicate), lift it up out of the water and give it a squeeze. Air trapped in sponges will kill them.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I figured that might work, have you tried this? I know I've unintentionally tried it when buying live sponges :laugh:


----------



## CHOMP (Nov 6, 2004)

> I know I've unintentionally tried it when buying live sponges


been there


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

any pixs of this yellow sponge ace?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

The polyps are coming back today but I'll try to get a pic later in the day (when they seem to retract because of this).

The yellow polyps spread great so I'm considering breaking up the colony and having myself a nice sponge!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

kinda off topic (still 'spongey'), but anyone ever keep these....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

or this (same thing actually...)


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

acestro said:


> I figured that might work, have you tried this? I know I've unintentionally tried it when buying live sponges :laugh:


 I've killed a good number of sponges that come in on corals at the store because we had to expose them to the air to put the in the water after acclimating. I just thought of an alternative that might be easier. Get a syringe and inject them with air, that way you won't stress your polyps. If the air doesnt work you could always inject them with some liquid calicium or a strong kalkwasser mix. That seems to kill just about anything.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Good tips! The update is the polyps have taken back control, really weird. They're a different shade of yellow where the sponge was... I think I'll just wait and see for now....


----------

